# Let's cast the D&D movie!



## Ebon Shar (Aug 3, 2015)

Okay, assuming that they will involve the works of R.A. Salvatore somehow (and how can they not dip into that cash cow?), let's cast the parts:

Drizzt -
Wulfgar - 
Bruenor - 
Cattie-Brie - 
Regis - 

Others?


----------



## Umbran (Aug 3, 2015)

We can do a fantasy casting, but I think we can assume this film will *not* be Salvatore - they already have a script by Johnson, written before the court case.  WB had commissioned the script before having the rights - I do't think they'd have commissioned something so rights-dependent as a Salvatore movie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 3, 2015)

Brian Posehn and/or Patton Oswalt and/or Zack Galifianakis needs to be cast somewhere in this thing.  Even if only as a jester who gets ganked. It MIGHT be the best 5 minutes in the franchise.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 3, 2015)

Could Patton Oswalt make a good Regis?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 3, 2015)

Damn if I know- I have read precisely ZERO gaming fiction.

But let's go with "Yes!"


----------



## Ebon Shar (Aug 3, 2015)

Umbran said:


> We can do a fantasy casting, but I think we can assume this film will *not* be Salvatore - they already have a script by Johnson, written before the court case.  WB had commissioned the script before having the rights - I do't think they'd have commissioned something so rights-dependent as a Salvatore movie.




Agreed.  It's more likely they will, at least at first, go with an original script.  I'm not sure if that would be good news or bad, though.


----------



## amerigoV (Aug 3, 2015)

Ebon Shar said:


> Okay, assuming that they will involve the works of R.A. Salvatore somehow (and how can they not dip into that cash cow?), let's cast the parts:




Regis - Vin Diesel

{you know you want to see it}


----------



## Umbran (Aug 3, 2015)

Ebon Shar said:


> Agreed.  It's more likely they will, at least at first, go with an original script.  I'm not sure if that would be good news or bad, though.




It is by the guy who wrote "Wrath of the Titans".  *sigh*.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 3, 2015)

Please. No Drizzt.

An existing world could be used for the setting but I'd prefer a new story, that's not tied to anything that's gone before. I suspect that it'll have something to do with "Tyranny of Dragons" though.


----------



## amerigoV (Aug 3, 2015)

Drizz't - I am thinking Chris Rock would be awesome. "It's about time they let a Black Elf come to the Surface, don't ya think!?!?"


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 3, 2015)

amerigoV said:


> Drizz't - I am thinking Chris Rock would be awesome. "It's about time they let a Black Elf come to the Surface, don't ya think!?!?"




I can almost hear it now; "'Cause ya can't.. keep.. a black.. Elf.. down." That would be a great way to go if they wanted to "Starsky and Hutch" that mother. 

I hated "Starsky and Hutch", the movie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 4, 2015)

If they cast Chris Rock, they'll have to rename the character, "Drizz X".


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Aug 4, 2015)

.


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 4, 2015)

Ebon Shar said:


> Okay, assuming that they will involve the works of R.A. Salvatore somehow (and how can they not dip into that cash cow?), let's cast the parts:
> 
> Drizzt -
> Wulfgar -
> ...




_*Rooney Mara*_ for Cattie-Brie. 
Oh alright! Rooney's only 5'3" tall, and her hair is dark, not light; but she can act. 
(Gee, am I trying to cast against type?) 
(Or against _budget_? Rooney would cost a chunk of change. . . .)


----------



## MechaPilot (Aug 4, 2015)

Legatus_Legionis said:


> I can't be the only one who wishes they could have chosen a better setting than the Forgotten Realms?




You are not the only one who wishes that.




Legatus_Legionis said:


> If they make it of the same quality as the previous two D&D movies... they will kill any attempts to create a franchise.




There's really no reason to expect that it will be any better than the previous D&D films.  Admittedly, we don't know much, but what we do know isn't terribly promising (the Clash of the Titans remake sucked so hard I had to watch the old version's claymation clips on YouTube just to wash the taste out of my brain).




Legatus_Legionis said:


> And please, if it must be in the Forgotten Realms, call it a Forgotten Realms movie.




That would help them when marketing the film to the general public to distance the new film from the old ones.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 4, 2015)

Why they believe D&D makes for a good film is beyond me.

Especially since they refuse to tap its stories (books).

Making generic fantasy and just slapping a few names on it to make it D&D is incredibly weaksauce


----------



## delericho (Aug 4, 2015)

Ebon Shar said:


> Okay, assuming that they will involve the works of R.A. Salvatore somehow (and how can they not dip into that cash cow?)




As Umbran says, it's pretty clear they're not going that route, largely because the script was written before the settlement (and therefore before they were able to use the FR setting/names/plots).

However, for casting an "Icewind Dale" movie, I'd look to "Thor 2: The Dark World", which basically did it:

Drizzt = Algrim (Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje)
Wulfgar = Thor (Chris Hemsworth)
Bruenor = Volstagg (Ray Stevenson) 
Cattie-Brie = Sif (Jaimie Alexander)

Though I'm not sure who they'd cast as Regis or Entreri, as they don't have clear analogues in that film.

I'd also be inclined to look to that movie for the depiction of Drow, as that could potentially be problematic if and when the Dark Elf trilogy is tackled.


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re:* Thor 2: The Dark World

That's distributed by Disney. We're talking Warner Brothers for this first film. 
(The semi-mysterious _"they"_ who are going to make the upcoming film are not the same _"they"_ that you are using as your example.)


----------



## delericho (Aug 5, 2015)

tuxgeo said:


> *Re:* Thor 2: The Dark World
> 
> That's distributed by Disney. We're talking Warner Brothers for this first film.




Yes, I know. But the casting and character design in that film struck me as being so perfect as to be worth noting. To the extent, indeed, that an Icewind Dale film might suffer _whatever_ they do - either it looks derivative or it's just not as good.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 5, 2015)

...or both.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 5, 2015)

There will be years between the Thor film and any possible Salvatore movie.  Time will lessen the impact of the comparison a great deal.


----------



## MarkB (Aug 6, 2015)

As I suggested in the main D&D movie thread:

Vin Diesel as Minsc.


----------



## megamania (Aug 6, 2015)

To really screw things up have the same actor that did Gandalf do Elminister


----------



## Scorpio616 (Aug 8, 2015)

D&D movie NEEDS the Deities causing issues like the greek gods. Even the good ones could have their own agendas.


Keith David as Bahamut
Tilda Swinton and/or David Bowie as Corellon Larethian.
Vin Diesel as Kord  
Sadly my top pick Olidammara died.
John Glover as Asmodeus
Steve Buscemi & Joe Pesci as Demogorgon


----------



## GMMichael (Aug 8, 2015)

MechaPilot said:


> the Clash of the Titans remake sucked so hard I had to watch the old version's claymation clips on YouTube just to wash the taste out of my brain).




Nice recovery.  I think the best we can hope for here is something on par with the latest Conan movie.

And Nicholas Cage MUST be in there somewhere...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 8, 2015)

They could just do what Hollywood seems to WANT to do- cast Benedict Cummerbatch in EVERY role in the movie.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 9, 2015)

I think I would cast Ronda Rousey as a fighter.


----------



## JWO (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't think there's any safe way of portraying drow so I don't know if a Drizzt movie would be possible.

 - Cast black actors to play drow - Well no, you can't have a race of evil black people obviously.

 - Cast white actors and use make-up - That's clearly going to be problematic.

 - Cast racially diverse actors, don't use make-up but just use red or violet contact lenses to differentiate them from regular elves - This would be the best way of doing it but then you'd get the inevitable wave of D&D fanboys complaining that you'd strayed too far from the source material.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 18, 2015)

> - Cast black actors to play drow - Well no, you can't have a race of evil black people obviously.




_Defiance_ is doing just fine with dark purple Omec right now, and nobody raised a stink about a white actress in the blue-black makeup of Mistique in the X-Men movies.

I think black Drow would be just fine.

If not, that bodes ill for anyone attempting to do a cinematic/TV treatment of the _Foreigner_ novels...


----------



## Thunderfoot (Aug 18, 2015)

Legatus_Legionis said:


> <Snip>
> If they make it of the same quality as the previous two D&D movies... they will kill any attempts to create a franchise.
> <Snip>




Ummm, they've made *THREE* D&D Movies, if you thought the first two were bad, don't bother trying to find the third.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Aug 18, 2015)

MarkB said:


> As I suggested in the main D&D movie thread:
> 
> Vin Diesel as Minsc.




SWORDS FOR EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 18, 2015)

Thunderfoot said:


> Ummm, they've made *THREE* D&D Movies, if you thought the first two were bad, don't bother trying to find the third.




"Book of Vile Darkness", 2012. Blech.


----------



## MechaPilot (Aug 19, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> "Book of Vile Darkness", 2012. Blech.




They would have probably reaped more profits if they had done a straight to DVD X rated BoEF film.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 19, 2015)

X-cept WotC didn't publish that one.


----------



## Descartes (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd definately like to see Vin in the movie if nothing else he's a fan of D&D and could bring star power/budget to the project. I could picture him playing a paladin with a dark past like Solomon Kane. Jeremy Irons and Marlan Wayans should be court ordered to stay at least 1000' from this project though. Maybe Ronda Rousey could be in the first one to justify her being cast as Captain Mar-Vel.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 19, 2015)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> X-cept WotC didn't publish that one.




But that movie seemed to want to stray in that direction.


----------

